# What type of gun to hunt morels?



## tim johnston (Apr 14, 2014)

I just moved here from Florida. I know nothing about morels or spring for that matter. I did read a bunch of morel books though. I got the go ahead on a place to hunt. The woods in north west illinois are pretty bare but wet and it snowed today. What does that mean? Is that going to push everything back? About when should I really get moving? Nice state by the way. 
thanks


----------



## zzol12345 (Apr 1, 2014)

If you are looking for morels in North Illinois, They are not going to appear a whole lot until around the end of April or beginning of May. Look around dead Elm, ash, or cottonwood trees. A good indicator is may-apples appearing in the woods. And I'm a little worried about snow holding things back a little too, but I think it will all be gone in a few days.


----------

